# Bournemouth Air Festival.



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Just wondered if anyone here is going to the Bournemouth Air Festival, I am going to be there from start to finish and wondered if anyone is going if they would be interested to meet up for a quick chat and put faces to names, etc between planes at some point during the event. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

